# John Carmack: Linux Is Not the Right Platform for Video Games



## oldsql.Triso (7. Februar 2013)

Viele PC-Spieler wünschen sich Spiele auf einem PC der mit Linux läuft. John Carmack äußert sich dazu kritisch. Da nur 1,2% der PC-Spieler auf Linux setzen und kaum Spiele für MAC-User, welche auf 7% kommen, umgesetzt werden, wird es für Linux noch schlechter aussehen. Des Weiteren sei es mehr als nur das Game zu portieren. Es sei viel mehr als das und würde im Endeffekt mehrere Millionen Dollar kosten. Aber er sagt auch, das Steam/Valve einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung macht, sei aber trotzdem skeptisch. 
Seine ganze Meinung zu Linux als Gaming-Plattform könnt ihr in den Quellen nachlesen.

*Quelle:*
- xbitlabs.com
- reddit.com

Eigene Meinung:
Ich sehe es genauso wie Herr Carmack und würde für mich selbst auch keinen nutzen darin sehen, da Windows einfach zu tief bei mir im Gewissen als Entertainment-Plattform verankert.


----------



## FrozenLayer (7. Februar 2013)

Sehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch so, allerdings nur für mich. Meinetwegen können die Spiele massenhaft für Linux oder MacOS portiert werden, wenn die Spielqualität durch den Mehraufwand nicht leidet. Bzw. sich die erhöhten Kosten nicht auf den Preis auswirken und ich das als Windowsnutzer mittragen muss.


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Februar 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Seine ganze Meinung zu Linux als Gaming-Plattform könnt ihr in den Quellen nachlesen.


Er findet das der PC allgemein an Bedeutung bei Entwickler verliert und man auf Konsole umsteigt (sieht man auch an EA und andere großen Publisher die Primär für die Konsole entwickeln und das auf den PC Porten. Selbst das "tolle" Crytek Studio macht das).


> Secondly, the PC in general is no longer the primary gaming device or the primary target platform for video game developers.


Zudem sagt er das Portierungen auf MAC oder Linux nicht von Zenimax gemacht werden sondern outgesourced werden 





> In fact, Zenimax, the owner of id, does not even port games to Mac OS  X, which is installed on 7% of the world’s PCs, itself, but outsources  the job to Aspyr.


----------



## Abductee (7. Februar 2013)

Wieviel ihm Microsoft wohl für die Aussage bezahlt hat?


----------



## Supeq (7. Februar 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wieviel ihm Microsoft wohl für die Aussage bezahlt hat?


 
Wollt ich auch grad fragen. Nur weil Windows so dominant im Home-Bereich ist, heißt es ja nicht das es das Nonplusultra ist^^

Auf der anderen Seite ... Carmack ist ein Gott  und hat es nicht nötig Lobbyarbeit zu betreiben ;D


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Februar 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Er findet das der PC allgemein an Bedeutung bei Entwickler verliert und man auf Konsole umsteigt (sieht man auch an EA und andere großen Publisher die Primär für die Konsole entwickeln und das auf den PC Porten. Selbst das "tolle" Crytek Studio macht das).
> Zudem sagt er das Portierungen auf MAC oder Linux nicht von Zenimax gemacht werden sondern outgesourced werden


 
Wird später gefixed, habe hier in der Vorlesung nicht soviel Zeit gehabt das genauer zu lesen  , aber er meinte auch das die wenige Verbreitung auch dazu beiträgt.


----------



## blackout24 (7. Februar 2013)

Glaube der ist auch etwas verbittert, dass iD seit Quake 3 nix anständiges mehr auf die Beine gebracht hat.

Rage Texture Popping - YouTube Auf sowas kann ich gerne verzichten....


----------



## r34ln00b (7. Februar 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wieviel ihm Microsoft wohl für die Aussage bezahlt hat?


 anscheinen mehr wie die linux vertreiber ;D


----------



## Veriquitas (7. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Glaube der ist auch etwas verbittert, dass iD seit Quake 3 nix anständiges mehr auf die Beine gebracht hat.
> 
> Rage Texture Popping - YouTube Auf sowas kann ich gerne verzichten....


 
Doom 3 war ziemlich gut btw.


----------



## TempestX1 (7. Februar 2013)

Hm. ID Software hatte Quake 3, Quake 3 Live und Doom 3 auch für MAC und Linux rausgebracht.
Ob da wohl Bethesda/Zenimax hier "mitredet"?

Wobei irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen das Fallout 3 : Las Vegas angeblich auch für Linux umgesetzt werden soll. Mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt.

Ansonsten. Bekannt ist ja das Valve ihre Spiele komplett Portiert Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Linux Beta Access
X3:Reunion gibt es auch für Linux X3: Reunion nun auch für Linux-Nutzer im Beta-Test


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2013)

Für eine Firma, die viel für Linux veröffentlicht hat, ist das irgendwie ne komische Aussage.


----------



## Lexx (7. Februar 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wieviel ihm Microsoft wohl für die Aussage bezahlt hat?


Darf man keine eigene/n Meinung und Standpunkt abseits deiner haben?
 Schaut wohl ned so aus..


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2013)

Das Problem ist leider nach wie vor dass es nicht "Das Linux" gibt. Und Valve macht es da mit einem Client der nur auf einem Debian Fork, ohne händisches Gefummel aber nicht auf dem Muttersystem, läuft auch nicht unbedingt besser.

Wenn man sich den Post auf reddit(das ist die primäre Quelle, xbit zitiert nur von da und interpretiert selbst deutlich mehr "anti Linux" als in dem Post steht) mal durchliest ist die Aussage von Carmack aber in dem Wortlaut wie du ihn als Überschrift genutzt hast garnicht zu finden.
Was er sagt ist 





> However, I don’t think that a good business case can be made for officially supporting Linux for mainstream games today,


Er spricht dabei in erster Linie von den Entscheidungen seines Publishers und darüber dass er Wine als echte Alternative zu einem offiziellen Port sieht.


----------



## Abductee (7. Februar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Darf man keine eigene/n Meinung und Standpunkt abseits deiner haben?
> Schaut wohl ned so aus..



Natürlich, Spass verstehst du aber auch nicht.
Schaut wohl ned so aus..


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Er spricht dabei in erster Linie von den Entscheidungen seines Publishers und darüber dass er Wine als echte Alternative zu einem offiziellen Port sieht.


 Das klingt auch schon etwas anders. Wurde denn eigentlich bei den älteren ID Titeln die Linux-Tauglichkeit offiziell beworben? Kann mich jetzt nicht so dran erinnern, auch wenn ich mal Q3A und D3 auf Linux laufen hatte.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2013)

Laut Carmack wurden Quake Live und Quake Arena offiziell unter Linux angeboten. Alle anderen Spiele hatten allenfalls inoffizielle Binarys welche aber direkt von ID kamen.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2013)

Ja, ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, bei Doom3 war auch kein Installer notwendig. Man musste nur was runterladen und dann die Spieldateien (paks) von der DVD kopieren. Dann lief das


----------



## NextGen.CaseCon. (7. Februar 2013)

Ich werde auf meiner Daddelkiste demnächst mal Steam for Linux antesten,... ich glaube das Linux und Games gut zusammen passen! 
Win 8 ist ja nicht die Erfüllung (für mich) und ich bin auch nicht mehr bereit für ein Betriebssystem so viel Geld auszugeben! Besonders wenn es noch mehr oder weniger ädequate Alternativen kostenlos gibt!


----------



## blackout24 (7. Februar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Doom 3 war ziemlich gut btw.


 
Von 2004 bis 2013 hätte man aber mal wieder ein richtig gutes Spiel erwarten können. 
Irgendetwas das zum Alltime Classic wird wie Quake 3 was ich immer noch spiele.

Was Carmack als Test damals angesehn hat ob es sich lohnt Spiele für Linux heraus zu bringen war einfach von vorne rein zum Scheitern verurteilt so wie es getan wurde und das weiß er auch. 



> Id Software tested the conventional wisdom twice, with Quake Arena and Quake Live. The conventional wisdom proved correct. *Arguments can be made that neither one was an optimal test case, but they were honest tries.*



iD Software zähle ich schon lange nicht mehr zu den Top Spiele-Schmieden. Wenn sie nun meinen das Konsolen sowieso viel toller sind warum haben sie es nichtmal auf der PS3 geschafft Rage in einem ordentlichen Zustand heraus zu bringen?


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Post auf reddit(das ist die primäre Quelle, xbit zitiert nur von da und interpretiert selbst deutlich mehr "anti Linux" als in dem Post steht) mal durchliest ist die Aussage von Carmack aber in dem Wortlaut wie du ihn als Überschrift genutzt hast garnicht zu finden.


 Stimmt. Da interpretiert xbit wirklich (absichtlich ?) seine eigenen Sachen hinen und der PCGH Newsschreiber übernimmt das.
Also stimmt die Aussage "Linux Is Not the Right Platform for Video Games" bzw. die News von *oldsql.Triso* soweit dann doch nicht.

Zudem spricht er doch deutlich Positiv über Linux.

Auch noch erwähnenswert (vom 7. Januar) : Blizzard plant für 2013 eine Umsetzung für Linux


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Februar 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Viele PC-Spieler wünschen sich Spiele auf einem PC der mit Linux läuft. John Carmack äußert sich dazu kritisch. Da nur 1,2% der PC-Spieler auf Linux setzen und kaum Spiele für MAC-User, welche auf 7% kommen, umgesetzt werden, wird es für Linux noch schlechter aussehen. Des Weiteren sei es mehr als nur das Game zu portieren. Es sei viel mehr als das und würde im Endeffekt mehrere Millionen Dollar kosten. Aber er sagt auch, das Steam/Valve einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung macht, sei aber trotzdem skeptisch.
> Seine ganze Meinung zu Linux als Gaming-Plattform könnt ihr in den Quellen nachlesen.
> 
> *Quelle:*
> ...




Hmm.. komisch setzten nur 1,2 % der PC Spieler auf Linux, vielleicht weil es noch "kein" Angebot dafür gibt?
Die Zahl würde sich bestimmt drastisch steigern. Gerade PC-Spieler sind oft auch PC-Freaks, die eben gerne mal Linux ausprobieren würden bzw. vielleicht so überzeugt sind, dass sie nur noch auf Linux fahren.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Februar 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Hmm.. komisch setzten nur 1,2 % der PC Spieler auf Linux, vielleicht weil es noch "kein" Angebot dafür gibt?
> Die Zahl würde sich bestimmt drastisch steigern. Gerade PC-Spieler sind oft auch PC-Freaks, die eben gerne mal Linux ausprobieren würden bzw. vielleicht so überzeugt sind, dass sie nur noch auf Linux fahren.



Als Gamer hat man eben keinerlei Grund auf Linux zu setzen.
Die Steambox wird das womöglich ändern können.

Wobei da ich mit Win7 zufrieden bin und mich die Steambox bisher auch nicht überzeugen kann, sehe ich auch noch keinen Sinn in Linux.


----------



## Atma (7. Februar 2013)

Solange bei Linux jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, zig verschiedene Distris mit unterschiedlichen GUIs sowie Softwareumfang released werden und man für viele Dinge noch die Konsole bemühen muss, wird sich Linux beim Privatanwender nicht durchsetzen. Vom eher stiefmütterlichen Support seitens AMD und nVidia ganz zu schweigen ...

Daran wird auch Steam für Linux nichts ändern. Ohne Rückendeckung der großen Publisher wie Take 2, EA, Activision Blizzard, Ubi usw. verläuft sich das Engagement von Valve über lange Sicht im Sand.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Viele PC-Spieler wünschen sich Spiele auf einem PC der mit Linux läuft.


Bis hier hin habe ich exakt gelesen und nicht weiter. Wie kommst du denn bitte darauf???

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (7. Februar 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Vom eher stiefmütterlichen Support seitens AMD *und nVidia* ganz zu schweigen ...
> 
> Daran wird auch Steam für Linux nichts ändern. Ohne Rückendeckung der großen Publisher wie Take 2, EA, Activision Blizzard, Ubi usw. verläuft sich das Engagement von Valve über lange Sicht im Sand.


 
*Prust* Sorry musst gerade lachen. Schonmal NVIDIA Treiber in Linux benutzt 
Total stiefmütterlich.  Für meinen alten Laptop ist der Support sogar weit besser als unter Windows wo ich auf den Uralt Treiber von der HP Webseite angewiesen bin von 2007. Bei NVIDIA.com ließ sich auch kein neuerer ermitteln weder unter NForce für das verbaute Mainboard noch unter GeForce oder durch irgendein Java Applet das einem den Treiber sucht. Bis 304.64 konnte ich in Linux einfach alle 1-2 Monate wenn eine neue Version rauskommt ohne Probleme updaten. Nun benutze ich da den Legacy Branche und auf dem Desktop die neue 310er Reihe seit Dezember die mittlerweile bei 313.18 angekommen ist.

Die OpenGL Performance ist auch exakt gleich verglichen mit Windows z.B. im Heaven Benchmark oder Serious Sam 3. Renderfehler wirst du auch vergebens suchen.

Deine Aussagen lassen irgendwie den Schluss zu, dass du in den letzten 1-2 Jahren überhaupt kein Linux benutzt hast und nur irgendwelche Sachen vom Hören-Sagen wieder gibst.

Ach ja Blizzard hat offiziel ein Spiel für Linux dieses Jahr angekündigt. Auf EA verzichte ich gern.

Angeblich soll auch Microsoft Office für Linux nun kommen, weil immer mehr Firmen es als Desktop einsetzen und MS mit Office sowieso am meisten Kohle macht und sich so das Standbein sichert, wenn es mit Windows schon den Bach runter geht im Enterprise Markt. Anscheind kneift man doch schon etwas den Arsch zusammen in Redmond.

"If Microsoft ever does applications for Linux it means I've won." - Linus Torvalds


----------



## turbosnake (7. Februar 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Daran wird auch Steam für Linux nichts ändern. Ohne Rückendeckung der großen Publisher wie Take 2, EA, Activision Blizzard, Ubi usw. verläuft sich das Engagement von Valve über lange Sicht im Sand.


 Valve, Blizzard will wohl auch.

EA steuert auf 100% Schrott bzw Casualgames zu.

Und bei Take 2.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> EA steuert auf 100% Schrott bzw Casualgames zu.


Das ist unsere Minderheiten Ansicht. In Wirklich´keit bedient EA die Nachfrage eines riesen Marktes. 

MfG


----------



## Atma (7. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> *Prust* Sorry musst gerade lachen. Schonmal NVIDIA Treiber in Linux benutzt
> Total stiefmütterlich.  Für meinen alten Laptop ist der Support sogar weit besser als unter Windows wo ich auf den Uralt Treiber von der HP Webseite angewiesen bin von 2007. Bei NVIDIA.com ließ sich auch kein neuerer ermitteln weder unter NForce für das verbaute Mainboard noch unter GeForce oder durch irgendein Java Applet das einem den Treiber sucht. Bis 304.64 konnte ich in Linux einfach alle 1-2 Monate wenn eine neue Version rauskommt ohne Probleme updaten. Nun benutze ich da den Legacy Branche und auf dem Desktop die neue 310er Reihe seit Dezember die mittlerweile bei 313.18 angekommen ist.
> 
> Die OpenGL Performance ist auch exakt gleich verglichen mit Windows z.B. im Heaven Benchmark oder Serious Sam 3. Renderfehler wirst du auch vergebens suchen.


Von der Unterstützung verschiedener Grafikkarten war auch nie die Rede. Viel mehr geht es um die Optimierung der Treiber für Games, dein dummes Gelache kannste dir also schenken.



> Ach ja Blizzard hat offiziel ein Spiel für Linux dieses Jahr angekündigt.


Offiziell? Wo? Die Quelle hätte ich gerne. Überall steht nur was von "man will erfahren haben", "laut einem US-Journalist" usw.

Eine offizielle Ankündigung seitens Blizzard fehlt. Und selbst wenn es WoW oder sonst was ist, warum sollte man als WoW Zocker auf Linux umsteigen? Es gibt keinen einzigen Grund.



> Auf EA verzichte ich gern.


Du vielleicht, aber da bist du in der Minderheit. Marken wie Fifa, Battlefield, Crysis, das kommende Sim City und auch *Die Sims* sind starke Zugpferde.


----------



## Locuza (7. Februar 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Hmm.. komisch setzten nur 1,2 % der PC Spieler auf Linux, vielleicht weil es noch "kein" Angebot dafür gibt?
> Die Zahl würde sich bestimmt drastisch steigern. Gerade PC-Spieler sind oft auch PC-Freaks, die eben gerne mal Linux ausprobieren würden bzw. vielleicht so überzeugt sind, dass sie nur noch auf Linux fahren.


 Und was wird genau passieren?
Wachsen Linux-Menschen aus dem Boden und bieten einen zusätzlichen Markt?
Nein, es werden wohl zu 99% wenn dann von Windows auf Linux umsteigen und der Entwickler/Publisher hat genau 0 an zusätzlichen Kunden gewonnen, aber an zusätzlichen Portierungskosten.
Kein Wunder hat niemand Bock darauf. 
Ebenso wiegen die Argumente von Atma schwer. 

Das einzige was Linux attraktiv macht ist, dass es noch offen ist, während mit W8 Windows sich zu einer geschlossenen Plattform entwickelt.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Du vielleicht, aber da bist du in der Minderheit. Marken wie Fifa, Battlefield, Crysis, das kommende Sim City und auch *Die Sims* sind starke Zugpferde.


Naja, wenn es um angekündigten Verzicht geht bekleckern sich PC´ler nicht gerade mit Ruhm.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Atma (7. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es um angekündigten Verzicht geht bekleckern sich PC´ler nicht gerne mit Ruhm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild kenn ich . Was gab es für einen Aufschrei vorm Release von MW2 wegen den fehlenden dedizierten Servern und als ich dann das Bild gesehen hatte ... 

Allein das zeigt, dass sich Publisher wie EA keine großen Sorgen machen müssen. Das verbitterte Gehate einiger ist letztendlich nicht mehr als heiße Luft.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2013)

Das ist halt auch ein Stück weit deutsche Mentalität. Ich meine, was sagt der Deutsche noch gleich wenn er zufrieden ist? "Da kann man nicht meckern!"?
---> Das sagt doch schon alles.  

MfG


----------



## xDave78 (7. Februar 2013)

NextGen.CaseCon. schrieb:


> Ich werde auf meiner Daddelkiste demnächst mal Steam for Linux antesten,... ich glaube das Linux und Games gut zusammen passen!
> Win 8 ist ja nicht die Erfüllung (für mich) und ich bin auch nicht mehr bereit für ein Betriebssystem so viel Geld auszugeben! Besonders wenn es noch mehr oder weniger ädequate Alternativen kostenlos gibt!


 Gibt es aber nicht. Mach Dir Steam drauf und Du wirst sehr ernüchtert sein wenn nicht gerade Indy Games dein Hauptmetier sind. Versuch ein Spiel nativ unter Linux ans laufen zu bekommen und Du wirst richtig abkotzen. Versuch nen Treiber in den Kernel einzubinden- viel Spass.

Als ob 80€ für ein Windows viel Geld werden, ich würde wetten jeder hier gibt mindestens soviel in 2 Monaten für anderen PC Schnickschnack (Games, Hardware) aus...und dann nichtmal für ein doch schon recht gutes OS (auch wenn es seine Macken hat ist Windows nunmal ein sehr gutes OS )? 

Das ist doch nicht normal...


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2013)

xDave78 schrieb:


> Versuch nen Treiber in den Kernel einzubinden- viel Spass.


 Für Einsteiger ist sowas wohl auch nicht gedacht. Wenn man sowas aber schon ein paar Mal gemacht hat, stellt das keine Hürde da. Aber ich bin auch skeptisch, dass der Linux-Markt jetzt auf einmal massiven Zuwachs bekommt. Auch wenn ich die Idee begrüße


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2013)

Kommt drauf an, wie MS sich mit Win8 usw weiter entwickelt, also ob Sie auch Software über nen eigenen Store anbieten, und eben die Hand aufhalten.

Je eher MS sich mit daran bereichern will, um so eher werden die Publisher sich mit Linux anfreunden.


----------



## TempestX1 (7. Februar 2013)

xDave78 schrieb:


> Versuch nen Treiber in den Kernel einzubinden- viel Spass.


Treiber in den Kernel einbinden? Machst du das so unter Windows auch? Also ich installiere Treiber die ich benötige und nicht (out of the box) mitgeliefert werden einfach nach. Woher hast du den Sourcecode vom Windows Kernel das du deine eigenen Treiber einbindest?


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Treiber in den Kernel einbinden? Machst du das so unter Windows auch? Also ich installiere Treiber die ich benötige und nicht (out of the box) mitgeliefert werden einfach nach. Woher hast du den Sourcecode vom Windows Kernel das du deine eigenen Treiber einbindest?


 Ich kann mich noch an eine Zeit erinnern, wo man den NV Treiber im init 3 Runlevel genau so per Skript installieren musste (und natürlich vergessen, vorher die passenden Kernel-Dev-Pakete zu installieren).


----------



## TempestX1 (7. Februar 2013)

Aber das war damals™.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte ja nur sagen, es war nicht immer so einfach


----------



## NextGen.CaseCon. (7. Februar 2013)

xDave78 schrieb:


> Gibt es aber nicht. Mach Dir Steam drauf und Du wirst sehr ernüchtert sein wenn nicht gerade Indy Games dein Hauptmetier sind. Versuch ein Spiel nativ unter Linux ans laufen zu bekommen und Du wirst richtig abkotzen. Versuch nen Treiber in den Kernel einzubinden- viel Spass.
> 
> Als ob 80€ für ein Windows viel Geld werden, ich würde wetten jeder hier gibt mindestens soviel in 2 Monaten für anderen PC Schnickschnack (Games, Hardware) aus...und dann nichtmal für ein doch schon recht gutes OS (auch wenn es seine Macken hat ist Windows nunmal ein sehr gutes OS )?
> 
> Das ist doch nicht normal...


 

Also ich kann kein Geld sch...drucken... Und daher würd ich diese "läppischen" 80 Euro schon gerne in Hardware investieren und nicht in ein OS von M$! 

Und so schwer wird das schon nicht sein Steam auf Linux zum laufen zu bekommen.
Zur not frage ich dich, scheinst ja Ahnung von der Materie zu haben.


----------



## blackout24 (7. Februar 2013)

NextGen.CaseCon. schrieb:


> Also ich kann kein Geld sch...drucken... Und daher würd ich diese "läppischen" 80 Euro schon gerne in Hardware investieren und nicht in ein OS von M$!
> 
> Und so schwer wird das schon nicht sein Steam auf Linux zum laufen zu bekommen.
> Zur not frage ich dich, scheinst ja Ahnung von der Materie zu haben.


 
Hör bloss auf du. Weiß du nicht wie schwer das ist Sachen auf Linux zu starten. Du musst in Steam auf "Play" klicken.. Also ich würde mir das echt zweimal überlegen. 

Und dann noch den NVIDIA Treiber installieren indem man in der Paketverwaltung... auf Installieren klickt! Wie soll man den darauf kommen.

Also ich würde lieber wie in Windows durch das Internet geistern und mir von dubiosen Seiten irgendwelche *.msi Installer laden und mir das System mit tollen Toolbars vollklatschen lassen und dann alles einzeln manuell updaten natürlich. Ich vermisse diese herrlichen Toolbars und Crapware schon sehr. Außerdem denk doch mal an die ganzen Mitarbeiter bei Avast, Kaspersky, AntiVir und Co. die werden doch arbeitslos, wenn du kein Virenscanner mehr installieren brauchst. Willst du diese schöne Antivir Werbung den nicht mehr sehen? Die Mitarbeiter haben Kinder! Denk doch mal an die.


----------



## Anubis12334 (7. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Außerdem denk doch mal an die ganzen Mitarbeiter bei Avast, Kaspersky, AntiVir und Co. die werden doch arbeitslos, wenn du kein Virenscanner mehr installieren brauchst. Willst du diese schöne Antivir Werbung den nicht mehr sehen? Die Mitarbeiter haben Kinder! Denk doch mal an die.


 
du versuchst nicht gerade zu erzählen, dass es für Linux keine Viren gibt?


----------



## Abductee (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte viel mehr Angst das ich Viren bunkere ohne es zu wissen.
Auch wenn Windows-Viren auf einem Linux-System nichts machen, kann man sie dennoch weitergeben.


----------



## evolution (7. Februar 2013)

NextGen.CaseCon. schrieb:


> Also ich kann kein Geld sch...drucken... Und daher würd ich diese "läppischen" 80 Euro schon gerne in Hardware investieren und nicht in ein OS von M$!
> 
> Und so schwer wird das schon nicht sein Steam auf Linux zum laufen zu bekommen.
> Zur not frage ich dich, scheinst ja Ahnung von der Materie zu haben.


Also wenn du keine 80 Eurofür sowas über hast, dann solltest dir auch keine Hardware kaufen sondern sparen, damit du dich nciht mal von Brot und Wasser ernähren musst weilst grad keine Kohle hast.
Und wenns wirklich geschenkt sein soll, geh zu einer IT Firma und lass dir nen alten ausgemusterten PC schenken. Auf jedem klebt mittlerweile eine XP Lizenz die du dann verwenden kannst. Win XP ist ja kein schlechtes OS und für jemanden ohne Kohle reicht das locker.



blackout24 schrieb:


> Hör bloss auf du. Weiß du nicht wie schwer das  ist Sachen auf Linux zu starten. Du musst in Steam auf "Play" klicken..  Also ich würde mir das echt zweimal überlegen.
> 
> Und dann noch  den NVIDIA Treiber installieren indem man in der Paketverwaltung... auf  Installieren klickt! Wie soll man den darauf kommen.
> 
> Also  ich würde lieber wie in Windows durch das Internet geistern und mir von  dubiosen Seiten irgendwelche *.msi Installer laden und mir das System  mit tollen Toolbars vollklatschen lassen und dann alles einzeln manuell  updaten natürlich. Ich vermisse diese herrlichen Toolbars und Crapware  schon sehr. Außerdem denk doch mal an die ganzen Mitarbeiter bei Avast,  Kaspersky, AntiVir und Co. die werden doch arbeitslos, wenn du kein  Virenscanner mehr installieren brauchst. Willst du diese schöne Antivir  Werbung den nicht mehr sehen? Die Mitarbeiter haben Kinder! Denk doch  mal an die.


Solch ein Blödsinn. Windows lieferte ab Vista  automatisch die gängigsten Treiber mti und bei Windows 7 und 8 musste  ich nichtmal einen Treiber suchen. Alles Out of The Box oder beim  nächsten Windows Update. Lebst wohl noch in der Steinzeit mit Windows  98.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2013)

Naja, unter Linux finde ich es aber ehrlich gesagt auch nochmals angenehmer. 

Selbst nen Umzug zwischen Multisockel SB-E Intel-CPU Systemen mit Onboard Graka und SAS und nem E8400 System mit AMD Treiber hat ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2013)

Das ist aber nichts was ich meinem Win7 nicht auch schon angetan hätte. Das ist mittlerweile von S775 auf AM2+ auf AM3+ auf S1366 umgezogen, mit ähnlich vielen Graka Wechseln dazwischen, ohne Ärger zu machen.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2013)

Stimmt auch wieder. Das OS ist allgemein viel unempfindlicher geworden als früher


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Bis hier hin habe ich exakt gelesen und nicht weiter. Wie kommst du denn bitte darauf???
> 
> MfG


 
Ich sage nur die Debatte als es hieß Steam setzt vermehrt auf Linux. Da haben hier extrem viele positiv reagiert und ich denke, das es vielen so geht - auch abseits von PCGH.
Werde die News vllt. heute Abend noch ändern, bin aber gerade etwas busy, sorry! Nächstes mal muss ich mir mehr Zeit beim Lesen nehmen ^^.


----------



## blackout24 (7. Februar 2013)

evolution schrieb:


> Solch ein Blödsinn. Windows lieferte ab Vista  automatisch die gängigsten Treiber mti und bei Windows 7 und 8 musste  ich nichtmal einen Treiber suchen. Alles Out of The Box oder beim  nächsten Windows Update. Lebst wohl noch in der Steinzeit mit Windows  98.


 
Ähm nö?! Mein Windows 7 Professional hat auf dem PC aus der Signatur nichtmal den 0815 Intel Gigabit Ethernet Chip unterstüzt, sodass ich die Treiber hätte aus dem Internet laden können. Und sag mir mal, wie du sonst so deine Software auf Windows beziehst und updates? Gammelst du im Browser rum und suchst nach irgendwelchen "Download" knöpfen um dann ne Datei runter zu laden die du doppelklicken musst? 3x auf Weiter. Dann so tun als hätte man die AGB gelesen. Fertig installiert und dann den Installer gelöscht. Vom System up-to-date halten red ich jetzt mal garnicht. Schon klasse mit diesen Windows Updates die einen dann zum Neustart zwingen mehr oder weniger, da die längste "Später erinnern" Option "4 Stunden" ist. Und dann noch die 10 Auto-Updater wo jeder sein eigenen Süppchen kocht und die in den Autostart mitinstalliert. Oder irgendwelche Nachrichten von Programmen man solle doch auf der Webseite wieder was herunterladen und drüber installieren. Kein Wunder das Windows so ne Virenschleuder ist, wenn alles immer veraltet ist. Oder das Programm sagt einfach garnix von Updates und man kann selbst schauen ob es was neues gibt. Schon ein Traum die Systemwartung auf Windows.  Wenn hier jemand in der Steinzeit ist dann wohl eher du. 

Die Leute die am meisten die Spieletauglichkeit von Linux beurteilen, sind meist irgendwelche Windows Nutzer die Linux nie durchgehend benutzt haben und nun meinen sie hätten die große Ahnung davon weil sie vor 4 Jahren mal nen Tag in ner Live-CD rum geklickt haben 

@Anubis12334

Zähle mir  mal 10 Linux Viren auf die ein aktuelles System befallen können. Ich bin gespannt wie lange du brauchst die auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Kleiner Hinweis für Windows gibt es mehere Millionen (http://www.symantec.com/security_response/definitions/certified/) Schon allein, weil man nicht wie am C&A Wühltisch Software von irgendwelchen Internet Seiten läd ist die Gefahr schon um einiges eingedämmt. Dann muss der Virus auch erstmal hinbekommen root Rechte zu erlangen in einem System, dass quasi täglich aktualisiert wird. Mit gewöhnlichen User Rechten kann der Virus wenn es ihn gibt nur begrenzt Schaden anrichten. Aber als Windows Nutzer meint man natürlich es wäre äußerst schlau permanent als Admin eingeloggt zu sein für Sachen für die man garkeine Adminrechte braucht.


----------



## Memphys (7. Februar 2013)

Anubis12334 schrieb:


> du versuchst nicht gerade zu erzählen, dass es für Linux keine Viren gibt?



Oder das diese exponentiell mit der Zahl der User zunehmen würden? Sobald man Games auf Linux spielen kann werden dank der Geiz ist Geil-Mentalität viele auf Linux spielen, und dann kannst dir schonmal einen der diversen Virenscanner für Linux runterladen 

Edit: Verdammte Zitate... war eigentlich an den gerichtet den Anubis zitiert hat.


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Februar 2013)

Mag zwar sein, dass die Anzahl der Viren zunehmen wird, dennoch fällt eines der Haupteinfallstore (Software aus fragwürdigen Quellen gewollt oder auch nicht starten) unter Linux weg, schließlich gibts da eine Paketverwaltung.

Nur so der Vollständigkeit halber sollte ich noch zusätzlich sagen, dass das Gehirn der Beste Virenscanner auf dem Markt ist. Und wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, lädt man die Datei einfach bei Virustotal hoch.


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ähm nö?! Mein Windows 7 Professional hat auf dem PC aus der Signatur nichtmal den 0815 Intel Gigabit Ethernet Chip unterstüzt, sodass ich die Treiber hätte aus dem Internet laden können. Und sag mir mal, wie du sonst so deine Software auf Windows beziehst und updates? Gammelst du im Browser rum und suchst nach irgendwelchen "Download" knöpfen um dann ne Datei runter zu laden die du doppelklicken musst? 3x auf Weiter. Dann so tun als hätte man die AGB gelesen. Fertig installiert und dann den Installer gelöscht. Vom System up-to-date halten red ich jetzt mal garnicht. Schon klasse mit diesen Windows Updates die einen dann zum Neustart zwingen mehr oder weniger, da die längste "Später erinnern" Option "4 Stunden" ist. Und dann noch die 10 Auto-Updater wo jeder sein eigenen Süppchen kocht und die in den Autostart mitinstalliert. Oder irgendwelche Nachrichten von Programmen man solle doch auf der Webseite wieder was herunterladen und drüber installieren. Kein Wunder das Windows so ne Virenschleuder ist, wenn alles immer veraltet ist. Oder das Programm sagt einfach garnix von Updates und man kann selbst schauen ob es was neues gibt. Schon ein Traum die Systemwartung auf Windows.  Wenn hier jemand in der Steinzeit ist dann wohl eher du.
> 
> Die Leute die am meisten die Spieletauglichkeit von Linux beurteilen, sind meist irgendwelche Windows Nutzer die Linux nie durchgehend benutzt haben und nun meinen sie hätten die große Ahnung davon weil sie vor 4 Jahren mal nen Tag in ner Live-CD rum geklickt haben
> 
> ...


 Also der Hauptgrund warum es für Linux kaum Viren gibt ist schlicht der Tatsache geschuldet, dass sich kein Hacker die Mühe macht schadcode zu schreiben, für ein system das kaum einer nutzt. Steigt jedoch die Nutzeranzahl, sagen wir auf windows niveau, dann wäre das System genau so unsicher. Sicherheit von Menschenhand gemacht, kann auch von Menschenhand ausgehebelt werden. 

MfG


----------



## Timsu (7. Februar 2013)

Klar wird mit zunehmender Verbreitung von Linux auch die Anzahl der Viren gepflegt.
Allerdings würde es bei gleicher Verbreitugn von Windows und Linux weniger (wirksame) Viren für Linux geben, Gründe hat blackout24 schon genannt.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also der Hauptgrund warum es für Linux kaum Viren gibt ist schlicht der Tatsache geschuldet, dass sich kein Hacker die Mühe macht schadcode zu schreiben, für ein system das kaum einer nutzt. Steigt jedoch die Nutzeranzahl, sagen wir auf windows niveau, dann wäre das System genau so unsicher. Sicherheit von Menschenhand gemacht, kann auch von Menschenhand ausgehebelt werden.
> 
> MfG


 Da liegst du aber ziemlich sicher daneben mit deiner Einschätzung. Es ist ziemlich sicher davon aus zu gehen, das es deutlich mehr Linux Systeme als WindowsSysteme gibt.

Praktisch das gesamte Internet läuft auf Linux 

Andoid ist auch Linux usw usw usw usw.

Das Problem für Hacker ist, das es nicht DAS linux gibt, sondern drölf Millionen unterschiedliche Varianten davon, die sich auch ständig einem Wandel unterziehen.


----------



## blackout24 (7. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Das Problem für Hacker ist, das es nicht DAS linux gibt, sondern drölf Millionen unterschiedliche Varianten davon, die sich auch ständig einem Wandel unterziehen.


 
Ja anderseits meinen Windows User immer das es ja so schlimm ist mit Linux und der Vielfalt man kann ja garnicht dafür programmieren. Viren gibts dann aber natürlich doch die ihre Kreise ziehen und alles befallen.... Man sollte sich mal für eine Seite entscheiden. 

Mal mehr On-Topic:

Valve co-founder Gabe Newell: Linux is a “get-out-of-jail free pass for our industry” - GeekWire

Gerade brandneu. Gaben meint es ernst. Spricht viel über Community,Wirtschaft und Game Design. Wenn man dem zu hört merkt man, dass Valve nicht einfach wieder eine weitere Spieleschmiede ist.


----------



## blackout24 (7. Februar 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> Weg mit dir, Troll.
> Das hat absolut NICHTS mit dem Thema zu tun.
> Texturpopping ist außerdem größtenteils behoben, war aber nicht das Hauptproblem von Rage


 
Warum hat man es den überhaupt so released? Und wenn das nicht das Hauptproblem war und andere noch schwerwiegender....

Aber das wird OT.


----------



## Research (8. Februar 2013)

Carmack, wechselt der nicht seine Meinungen wie seine Unterwäsche?


----------



## xDave78 (8. Februar 2013)

NextGen.CaseCon. schrieb:


> Zur not frage ich dich, scheinst ja Ahnung von der Materie zu haben.


 Auf jeden Fall eine ganze Menge mehr als Du offensichtlich. Installier es erstmal und dann reden wir weiter mein Junge. Das Beste sind immer die Leute, die überhaupt gar nicht wissen wovon sie reden.  
Das klingt zwar erstmal alles schön und gut, vor allem da die Linux Jungs ja hier wie die Löwen kämpfen...aber fragst Du dich nicht auch, warum die wenigsten "normalen" Nutzer Windows nutzen? Und das hat nix damit zu tun, dass es Gewohnheitssache ist...es gibt genug Leute die sich tatsächlich eine eigene Meinung bilden können. zugegeben ich habe zuletzt mit SuSe 9 und Mandrake (vor 3-4 Jahren) zu tun gehabt. Und es gab schon wie in SuSe 5 zwar Verbesserungen aber auch noch riesige Hürden, was schon beim bash anfängt - Konsole ist 80er/90er.
Wie gesagt wenn Du gelegentlich mal ein vollkommen altes Spiel was evtl nativ portiert wurde spielen willst oder Casual Gamer bist und ab und an mal ne Runde FTL spielst ist es sicherlich toll. Aber mit fällt absolut kein vernünftiger Grund ein wiso ein Spieler - oder sonst irgendwer ausser vielleicht Studenten oder Entwickler im Moment auf Linux wechseln sollte. Ich jedenfalls will meinen PC benutzen und nicht wie ne Kuh vorm Lichtschalter davor hocken und rätseln wie ich denn nun irgend ein antikes Spiel mit irgendwelchen download Dateien und Dateien von der DVD hin und herkopiere ums ans laufen zu bekommen und nebenher 15 Fenster mit How-Tos offen haben. Dazu hab ich auch schlicht heutzutage keine Lust und Zeit mehr... 
Nen Windows 7 Key bekommt man heute für 30€ ...für Deine Argumentation bzg. "ich hab kein Geld" muss ich mich direkt ein bisschen "fremdschämen".

Wenns irgendwann soweit ist, dass Linux von sämtlicher  Software nativ supportet wird, wär ich sicherlich der Letzte der bei Windows bleibt. Vor 10 Jahren sagten die "Experten" schon voraus, dass Linux damals so benutzerfreunlich wäre und nun der Switch kommen würde. Passiert ist nix. Aber das wird wahrscheinlich auch nie passieren.

Fast die selbe Diskussion läuft btw parallel auch hier, deswegen poste ich meine Meinung zum Software Support nicht noch einmal.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ert-sich-die-partnerschaft-5.html#post4970825


----------



## Research (8. Februar 2013)

Bleibt nur noch zu meckern das der Hardware-Support mangelhaft ist.

Und die fehlende echte NTFS Unterstützung.


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Da liegst du aber ziemlich sicher daneben mit deiner Einschätzung. Es ist ziemlich sicher davon aus zu gehen, das es deutlich mehr Linux Systeme als WindowsSysteme gibt. Praktisch das gesamte Internet läuft auf Linux  Andoid ist auch Linux usw usw usw usw. Das Problem für Hacker ist, das es nicht DAS linux gibt, sondern drölf Millionen unterschiedliche Varianten davon, die sich auch ständig einem Wandel unterziehen.


 
Aber das ist gaaaanz dolle runtergebrochen und die Ähnlichkeiten sind da eher marginal. Ganz doll runterbrechen kann ich auch denn reduziert man ein OS in seiner absoluten Grundfunktionalität, den Binärcode, so sind wohl alle Systeme gleich. 

MfG


----------



## Lexx (8. Februar 2013)

xDave78 schrieb:


> Aber das wird wahrscheinlich auch nie passieren.


 Hoffentlich.. und lasst uns beten.



Research schrieb:


> Und die fehlende echte NTFS Unterstützung.


 Die gabs doch schon vor 15 Jahren.. !!?


----------



## Anubis12334 (8. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Da liegst du aber ziemlich sicher daneben mit deiner Einschätzung. Es ist ziemlich sicher davon aus zu gehen, das es deutlich mehr Linux Systeme als WindowsSysteme gibt.
> Praktisch das gesamte Internet läuft auf Linux


Es geht hier aber um Desktoprechner. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Das Problem für Hacker ist, das es nicht DAS linux gibt, sondern drölf Millionen unterschiedliche Varianten davon, die sich auch ständig einem Wandel unterziehen.


1. Solange die gleichen Programme (Spiele) auf den verschiedenen Varianten laufen, laufen mindestens einige der Viren auch da.
2. Bei einer weiten Verbreitung von Linux würden sicherlich ein großteil aller Nutzer ein System wählen und nicht jeder ein anderes. Da gäbe es vielleicht eine Häufung von 1-3 verschiedenen Systemen mit hohen Nutzerzahlen. Dies würde die Entwicklung von Viren interessant machen wodurch natürlich dann auch die Gefahr besteht das der Rechner befallen wird.


----------



## blackout24 (8. Februar 2013)

Anubis12334 schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber um Desktoprechner.


 
Desktop Linux unterschied sich von Server Linux nur durch das Vorhandensein eines Desktops.... Unter der Haube ist da nix anders.

Also müssten die ganzen Internet Server doch ein attraktives Ziel sein. 

Das Virenproblem scheint Windows Nutzer ja echt zu wurmen. Es kann anscheind nicht angehen das es Betriebssysteme ohne Virenprobleme gibt. Die sollen gefälligst auch welche haben! 

Ich warte immernoch auf die 10 Linux Viren die aktuelle Systeme befallen können. Da brauchst du nicht mit Wikipedia kommen und von den 15 die da aufgezählt  sind die zu nehmen die auf 2003 oder 2005 datieren. In der Zeit zähl ich dir dann 5 Millionen Windows Viren auf. 

Windows ist von Grundauf einfach schlecht konzipiert. Ohne Softwareverwaltung und richtiges Rechtesystem.


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Das Virenproblem scheint Windows Nutzer ja echt zu wurmen. Es kann anscheind nicht angehen das es Betriebssysteme ohne Virenprobleme gibt. Die sollen gefälligst auch welche haben!


Merkwürdig. Ist das gleiche Argument wie von Mac Usern und komischer Weise sind das die Systeme die bei Hackerkonferenzen stets als erstes geknackt werden. 
Mhh, spricht dann wohl doch für die Verbreitungs/ Attraktivitäts Theorie. 

MFG


----------



## blackout24 (8. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Merkwürdig. Ist das gleiche Argument wie von Mac Usern und komischer Weise sind das die Systeme die bei Hackerkonferenzen stets als erstes geknackt werden.
> Mhh, spricht dann wohl doch für die Verbreitungs/ Attraktivitäts Theorie.
> 
> MFG


 
Mac OS ist nicht Open Source. Mac OS hat keine echte Paketverwaltung die alles auf dem neusten Stand hält. 
Selbst wenn sie Open Source Sachen verwenden bemüht sich Apple einfach nicht Updates aus zu rollen, wenn mal eine kurzzeitige Lücke gestopft wurde.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (8. Februar 2013)

Die Frage, die ich mir hier stelle, ist eher: Warum sind nur 1,2% der PC-Spieler Linux-User? Etwa, weil es offiziell so gut wie keine Spiele darauf gibt? Schon mal daran gedacht? 
Würden Spiele auf Linux verlässlich laufen, hätte ich mir vor 2 Jahren kein Windows 7 kaufen müssen. Sonst nutze ich ja kein Windows mehr.
 Des Weiteren wäre es einfach mal eine tolle Sache, wenn man einfach mal Renderer in OpenGL schreiben würde. Zwar kann man durch WINE auch viele Windows-Programme unter Linux ausführen, aber während Direct 3D noch mühevoll durch Open GL emuliert werden muss (was mal mehr, mal weniger klappt, besonders Direct X 11 funktioniert so gut wie gar nicht), kann OpenGL schon mal nativ verwendet werden. Und das ist meist der Springende Punkt, wenn Spiele zumindest unter Linux irgendwie zum Laufen gebracht werden sollen, Spiele, die nativ auf OpenGL setzen, laufen so gut wie immer.
Das wäre zumindest mal ein Schritt auf die Zielgruppen Linux und MacOS, anstatt rumzuheulen, dass die zu wenige Nutzer hätten und sich das nicht rentieren würde...
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Anubis12334 (8. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Desktop Linux unterschied sich von Server Linux nur durch das Vorhandensein eines Desktops.... Unter der Haube ist da nix anders.
> 
> Also müssten die ganzen Internet Server doch ein attraktives Ziel sein.


 Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das es schwieriger ist einen Virus auf einen Server als auf einen Desktop zu bekommen.


----------



## Research (8. Februar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> []Die gabs doch schon vor 15 Jahren.. !!?



Die Performance unter SuSe 12.1 ist sehr... nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Drapenot (8. Februar 2013)

Ziemlich daneben die Aussage.
Die 1,2% beziehen sich vieleicht auf die Leute die ausschlieslich Linux benutzen.
Es gibt mehr als genug Leute die Windows und Linux nutzen und Windows nur zum zocken.
Dazu kommen dann noch ganz viele die Linux nutzen würden wenn Spiele drauf laufen würden bzw, mit weitaus weniger Aufwand laufen würden.

Daher sehe ich da keine Probleme.
Vorallem da Linux mitlerweile so kinderleicht ist das es jeder nutzen kann und und in sehr vielen Dingen Windows einfach weit voraus ist.
Es wird zwar mit Sicherheit auch genug Leute geben die keinen bnock auf was neues haben und sich teilweiße nicht umgewöhnen wollen. Aber das dürfte vorallem die älteren sein. Gerade wenn man jung ist und noch nicht auf Windows fixiert ist, tut man sich sehr einfach mit Linux. Daher könnten viele jüngere gleich zu Linux greifen.

Ich hoffe sehr das Linux endlich mehr beachtung bekommen wird durch Steam und ich freue mich darauf!


----------



## Two-Face (8. Februar 2013)

Windoof () hat nunmal das Microsoft-exklusive DirectX und das ist etablierter/hat mitlerweile umfangreichere Bibliotheken als OpenGL.

Carmack hat das meines Wissens schon mal vor längerer Zeit gesagt, nachdem er mit id Tech4 noch auf OpenGL gesetzt hat. Daher sehe ich da auch zunächst schwarz für Linux, auch wenn es eigentlich das bessere Betriebssystem ist.


----------



## Lexx (8. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> In der Zeit zähl ich dir dann 5 Millionen Windows Viren auf.


 Wenn schon, dann bitte auswendig 



blackout24 schrieb:


> Ohne Softwareverwaltung und richtiges Rechtesystem.


 Brauch ich sowas?



Research schrieb:


> Die Performance unter SuSe 12.1 ist sehr... nicht vorhanden.


 Susi lebt noch? Den letzten Kernel, den ich gesehen habe, war glaub 1.0.26 (oder so).
Bin Gott sei dank weg von dem Dreck.
Und soweit ich mir sicher bin, konnte man damals schon NTFS lesen/schreiben.
Performance? Ob die paar Dateierln, Patcherls, Scripterln, confs und "haSHerls" nun
15, 20 oder 3 Minuten brauchen, wäre mir sowas von Schnuppe..  

Stellt sich mir noch die Frage: wozu NTFS auf einer (L-)Box?

und nur so nebenbei: was manche von Paketverwaltung lallen, die übrigens auch nicht
alle funktionieren, der echte Pinguinoid kompiliert sich kernel, extensions, driver und bins 
allemal noch selbst.. um auch noch das letzte aus seiner Krücke rauszupressen..


----------



## blackout24 (8. Februar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Brauch ich sowas?


 
Wenn dir nicht's an einem sicherem System liegt dann natürlich nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Wenn dir nicht's an einem sicherem System liegt dann natürlich nicht.


 
Ich weiß nicht und trotzdem ist Windoof das erfolgreiche von beiden?  Was eine Ironie des Schicksals 

Ich bleib bei Windows


----------



## Research (8. Februar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> []Susi lebt noch? Den letzten Kernel, den ich gesehen habe, war glaub 1.0.26 (oder so).
> Bin Gott sei dank weg von dem Dreck.
> Und soweit ich mir sicher bin, konnte man damals schon NTFS lesen/schreiben.
> Performance? Ob die paar Dateierln, Patcherls, Scripterln, confs und "haSHerls" nun
> ...



Und wie die lebt. Kam erst vor kurzem 12.2 raus. Was ich meinte ist das die Performance des Zugriffs auf einen NTFS Stick unterirdisch ist.
Und das Updaten von SuSi Versionen zerschießest das System.
Und was kompilieren kann ich nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2013)

xDave78 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall eine ganze Menge mehr als Du offensichtlich. Installier es erstmal und dann reden wir weiter mein Junge. Das Beste sind immer die Leute, die überhaupt gar nicht wissen wovon sie reden.
> Das klingt zwar erstmal alles schön und gut, vor allem da die Linux Jungs ja hier wie die Löwen kämpfen...aber fragst Du dich nicht auch, warum die wenigsten "normalen" Nutzer Windows nutzen? Und das hat nix damit zu tun, dass es Gewohnheitssache ist...es gibt genug Leute die sich tatsächlich eine eigene Meinung bilden können. zugegeben ich habe zuletzt mit SuSe 9 und Mandrake (vor 3-4 Jahren) zu tun gehabt. Und es gab schon wie in SuSe 5 zwar Verbesserungen aber auch noch riesige Hürden, was schon beim bash anfängt - Konsole ist 80er/90er.
> Wie gesagt wenn Du gelegentlich mal ein vollkommen altes Spiel was evtl nativ portiert wurde spielen willst oder Casual Gamer bist und ab und an mal ne Runde FTL spielst ist es sicherlich toll. Aber mit fällt absolut kein vernünftiger Grund ein wiso ein Spieler - oder sonst irgendwer ausser vielleicht Studenten oder Entwickler im Moment auf Linux wechseln sollte. Ich jedenfalls will meinen PC benutzen und nicht wie ne Kuh vorm Lichtschalter davor hocken und rätseln wie ich denn nun irgend ein antikes Spiel mit irgendwelchen download Dateien und Dateien von der DVD hin und herkopiere ums ans laufen zu bekommen und nebenher 15 Fenster mit How-Tos offen haben. Dazu hab ich auch schlicht heutzutage keine Lust und Zeit mehr...
> Nen Windows 7 Key bekommt man heute für 30€ ...für Deine Argumentation bzg. "ich hab kein Geld" muss ich mich direkt ein bisschen "fremdschämen".
> ...


 Meinst du nicht fehlende "Software", eher Games, sind hier ein entscheidender Punkt? 

Das tollste OS bringt einem nichts, wenn genau die Software, die man will/brauch darauf nicht laufen. Es gibt aktuell einfach keinen Anreiz für einen Gamer Linux zu benutzen.

Im Allgemeinen ist die Installation mit autotools zwar etwas komplizierter als unter Windows, aber mit nem Miniskript könnte man das auch noch alles wegbügeln für den DAU. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber das ist gaaaanz dolle runtergebrochen und die Ähnlichkeiten sind da eher marginal. Ganz doll runterbrechen kann ich auch denn reduziert man ein OS in seiner absoluten Grundfunktionalität, den Binärcode, so sind wohl alle Systeme gleich.
> 
> MfG


 Ähm.. Der Kernel zwischen einem Linux auf einem Cluster und auf einem Smartphone unterscheidet sich nicht großartig. Auf dem Smartphone, oder gar dem kleinen Router usw. sind halt nur einige Funktionen nicht aktiviert. Son minimale Linux ist schon verdammt klein und Ressourcenschonend. An sich unterscheiden Sie sich aber kaum. Bei den Server-Versionen hat man halt andere Shedulerparameter und eine meist extrem auf Sicherheit ausgelegte Abfrage. Bei CentOS ist das z.B. teilweise so und nervt stellenweise massiv, aber man lernt es hin und wieder auch schätzen, wenn man unabsichtlich scheise baut 

Und dein Vergleich bzgl. Binärcode ist ja mal total daneben... Da unterscheidet sich ja sogar jede Linux Version massiv von der anderen..

Und genau das ist eben der springende Punkt, warum Linux relativ sicher ist bzgl. Angriffen. Es gibt unglaublich viele verschiedene Compilierungen, wo sich dann die Sprungadressen ändern. Die meisten Bufferoverflow-attacken sind daher nicht praktikabel. Zudem ändert sich an Linux eben sehr viel.

Und dann ist man eben noch openSource. Es kann also jeder rein schauen, und nach Fehlern suchen. Sobald Fehler entdeckt werden, werden Sie auch schnell korrigiert. Aktuell z.B. Nen Softwarebug in den Samsung Treibern, welcher dazu führen kann, dass der Paltop nicht mehr nutzbar ist. Wurde innerhalb von 3 Tagen ein schneller fix gebracht. Denk mal dran, wie lange man da bei Windows warten müsste  Ne Woche wäre da locker rum.




Anubis12334 schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber um Desktoprechner.


Ein Desktop-Linux unterscheidet sich von nem Server-Linux nur marginal. Bei den Serverversionen sind halt andere Standardpakete oft mit dabei, und eben vieles einfach weggelassen, wie ein GUI eben, weil man das eh nicht baucht, und eben der Sheduler ist anders konfiguriert. Der Kernel an sich, also das OS, ist kein anderes.



> 1. Solange die gleichen Programme (Spiele) auf den verschiedenen Varianten laufen, laufen mindestens einige der Viren auch da.
> 2. Bei einer weiten Verbreitung von Linux würden sicherlich ein großteil aller Nutzer ein System wählen und nicht jeder ein anderes. Da gäbe es vielleicht eine Häufung von 1-3 verschiedenen Systemen mit hohen Nutzerzahlen. Dies würde die Entwicklung von Viren interessant machen wodurch natürlich dann auch die Gefahr besteht das der Rechner befallen wird.


 Nö nicht zwingend. Viren nutzen ja oft Schwachstellen in der Programmierung aus. Bufferoverflows sind da sehr beliebt. So was funktioniert halt wenn, dann nur bei den großen Distributionen wie Debian, RedHat, Ubuntu usw. Sobald du ne andere Distribution hast, sind die anders compiliert usw usw. Meist führt das dazu, dass die Attacke nicht mehr ohne Anpassungen funktioniert. Wenn man sich sein Linux selbst compiliert, dann hat ein Angreifer eh kaum eine Chance solche Attacken aus zu nutzen.




DaStash schrieb:


> Merkwürdig. Ist das gleiche Argument wie von Mac Usern und komischer Weise sind das die Systeme die bei Hackerkonferenzen stets als erstes geknackt werden.
> Mhh, spricht dann wohl doch für die Verbreitungs/ Attraktivitäts Theorie.
> 
> MFG


 MacOS != Linux. 

Erstens ist MacOS im Grunde ein UNIX und kein Linux, und zu anderen hat man bei MacOS SEHR viele Nutzer, die GENAU das gleiche OS verwenden. Du musst also nur einmalig eine Schwachstelle finden, und kannst diese dann bei nahezu jedem MacOS Nutzer verwenden.

Bei Linux ist es schwer Schwachstellen zu finden, die man auf vielen Systemen verwenden kann. Dafür unterscheiden sich die Distributionen einfach zu stark voneinander. Zudem ändern sich ständig Sachen am Programmcode durch Patches, oder gar neue Kernel-Versionen. Man hat also nie eine so große Anzahl an interessanten Zielen. Da stürzt man sich natürlich auf lohnendere Ziele. 

Bei Linux besteht für Angreifer dann noch das Problem, das viele Linux Nutzer sich der prinzipiellen Gefahr von Viren/Schädlingen durchaus bewusst sind. Man lädt Sachen meist eigentlich schon aus bekannten Quellen herunter. Gerade die Paketverwaltungen sind hier ganz nützlich. Wie man an Android sieht, wird natürlich auch Linux anfälliger für Attacken, sobald man eine gewisse Größe erreicht hat, und sich die Hacker auf einen stürzen. Deswegen wird ein Virenscanner auch bei Linux pflicht werden, sobald die großen Massen an Endkunden auf Linux umsteigen. Die aktuellen Linuxnutzer sind zwar auch sehr attraktive Ziele, aber die wissen das im Falle von Firmen aber auch, und ergreifen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen. Der Endanwender, der seine Maschine ganz anders nutzt als nen Webserver, ist einfach ein viel leichteres Ziel, ganz unabhängig vom OS. Ubuntu und Debian sind wohl die wahrscheinlichsten Ziele von Hackern. Das nutzen aber eben auch nicht so wirklich viele Leute. Gibt ja genug Alternativen 

Und gerade Ubuntu ist wirklich zu nem Windows verkommen 




Anubis12334 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das es schwieriger ist einen Virus auf einen Server als auf einen Desktop zu bekommen.


 Ja, das Nutzerverhalten ist anders. 

Es geht aber nicht nur darum, einen Virus auf einen Rechner drauf zu bekommen. Er muss auch noch GENAU die Schwachstelle vorfinden, für die er entwickelt ist, und da ist die Chance bei Linux verdammt gering. Bei Windows weis man einfach, das alle Rechner gleich sind.




Lexx schrieb:


> Susi lebt noch? Den letzten Kernel, den ich gesehen habe, war glaub 1.0.26 (oder so).
> Bin Gott sei dank weg von dem Dreck.
> Und soweit ich mir sicher bin, konnte man damals schon NTFS lesen/schreiben.
> Performance? Ob die paar Dateierln, Patcherls, Scripterln, confs und "haSHerls" nun
> ...


 Ja SuSe lebt nicht. Hat aber meiner Einschätzung nach nicht mehr die Relevanz. Da ist eher CentOS an die Stelle getreten.

Und bzgl der Performance. Warum setzt du "Linux" mit "Krücke" gleich? Rat mal, welches OS die meisten Cluster in der TOP500 nutzen....

RICHTIG Linux, oder bei den IBM Maschinen halt ein UNIX. Windows spielt da praktisch gar keine Rolle, einfach weils schon von sich aus zu viel Performance frisst.

Bei meinem bisherigen Rechner, welches Dual-Boot hatte, hat meine Freundin z.B. gern Linux verwendet, wenn Sie nur mal schnell was nachschauen wollte im Netz. Linux startet einfach viel schneller als Windows. Mein aktueller Rechner z.B. startet Windows mit SSD nicht schneller als das Linux auf der ~5 Jahre alten HDD 

Und die Shell muss bei Ubuntu kaum ein Endanwender benutzen, wenn er nicht irgendwelche speziellen Sachen machen will. 

Wer sich nen bischen auskennt, weiß aber auch die Shell zu schätzen. Gerade irgendwelche Suche und Ersetzen Sachen in Dateien ist über die shell schnell gemacht, und in ein skript eingebaut. Und ja, man kann das unter Windows auch machen, die Shell ist aber deutlich weiter weg als bei Linux.

Ach und bzgl Sicherheit noch was:
Wenn ich ne LiveCD oder stick in nen REchner stecke, kann ich die booten und jede Windows Platte lesen, die im Rechner steckt, so lange Sie nicht expliziet verschlüsselt wurde. Dafür brauchts meines Wissens nach sogar extra Tools.
Unter Linux mach ich bei der Installation ein Häckchen, und alle Homeverzeichnisse sind verschlüsselt  Da kann ich so viel probieren, die zu lesen wie ich will. Das gelingt mir nicht.

Allein aus der Sicht mag ich Linux sehr.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Februar 2013)

Hier die ganzen Windows-Jünger über Linux zu belehren macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Wenn Linux das OS wäre, wo sämtliche Games drauf laufen und Windows nicht, würde Windows hier keinen interessieren.

Windows ist im Desktop-Bereich am etabliertesten, die meisten sind halt nix anderes gewohnt, für die ist Linux zu fremdartig/umständlich/erfordert zu viel Hintergrundwissen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Februar 2013)

Und MS kopiert immer von da.


----------



## Lexx (8. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Wenn dir nicht's an einem sicherem System liegt dann natürlich nicht.


 Mein WINDOWS-System ist sicher, reicht dir das.. ?
Den letzten Virus hatte ich auf einer MFM-Platte!



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hier die ganzen Windows-Jünger über Linux zu belehren macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.


 Wenn ich nicht in PC!-Games!-Hardware!-EXTREME wäre, also da
müsste ich mich ja sofort um eine Accountlöschung bemühen.
Und salopp gesagt, warum schleichen sich die Pinguine nicht auf 
einen der Pole.. ?



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und MS kopiert immer von da.


 Ich schau mir gerne an, was anderen Männern und Typen so passt, 
und wie das Styling an denen aussieht. Lasse mich gerne (von NEUEM)
inspirieren..


----------



## xDave78 (11. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht fehlende "Software", eher Games, sind hier ein entscheidender Punkt?
> 
> Das tollste OS bringt einem nichts, wenn genau die Software, die man will/brauch darauf nicht laufen. Es gibt aktuell einfach keinen Anreiz für einen Gamer Linux zu benutzen.


 Eben das steht in meinem verlinkten Statement ja drin, wollte es halt nicht 2x schreiben 
Wie ich schon schrieb, hatte ich eine Zeit lang auch DualBoot, aber in der Praxis nutzt man es dann einfach nicht. Ich fahre nicht den PC neu hoch weil ich mir einbilde mit Linux schneller oder sicherer zu surfen, ich verlass mich auf mein Norton. Da ich den Rechner oft stundenlang laufen habe möchte ich flexibel sein und wenns mich  packt nicht erst überlegen welches OS denn nun geeigneter für die Aufgabe ist, nur um es dann hochzufahren und evtl festzutellen dass das OS zwar die Aufgabe theoretisch besser erfüllen kann, aber mir die Software ein Bein stellt...was leider oft genug der Fall war. Ich bin echt kein Linux - Hasser oder so, ich habs inzwischen einfach nur gerne ...einfach (im Sinne von "nicht komplizierter als es sein muss").


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

Das kannst du bei vielen Dingen auch bei Windows sagen 

grep | vim

ist z.B. schon was feines 

oder grep | awk(?) zum automatischen editieren usw.

Also gibt wirklich einfach sehr viele schöne kleines tools. Unter windows kennt man die nicht, bzw hat Sie vielleicht auch gar nicht?


----------



## OctoCore (11. Februar 2013)

Nicht von MS natürlich  - Ansonsten gibt es diverse Tools/Shells aus der Unix-Welt für Windows, seit es existiert.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

Ja, aber eben nicht out of the box 

Deswegen mach ich doch hin und wieder den PC an und wieder aus, einfach um die Linux shell zu nutzen 

Auf VM steh ich nicht so ganz.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2013)

Die Powershell gibt es direkt von MS. Die standard Unix Befehle wie ls kennt die schon mal.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

Ah ok, PowerShell war mir schon immer ein Begriff, aber noch nie genutzt, oder näher damit beschäftigt. Gut zu wissen. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis 

diff kennt die PowerShell schon mal. Grep dafür leider nicht 

Kennst du ne Auflistung aller PowerShell Befehle/Tools?


----------



## blackout24 (11. Februar 2013)

Jedes Betriebssystem das mit dd nicht umgehen kann ist es garnicht Wert Betriebssystem genannt zu werden. 
Mach mal Backup vom MBR . Spiegel mal ne Festplatte. Mach von ner Festplatte mal nen Image. Mach ein Image mal auf ein USB Stick. Überschreibe mal eine SSD mit 0. Kopiere aus einer Binärdatei wie z.B. einer Firmware von Block A bis B etwas heraus in eine zweite Datei, weil sich dort an der Stelle etwas befindet. Alles mit  "dd if=inputfile of=outputfile". Irgendwelche schlechten Winports zu benutzen bei so etwas brisantem ist schon fast fahrlässig.


----------



## m-o-m-o (11. Februar 2013)

Also die Powershell ist gar nicht mal so übel. Sie erlaubt schließlich die Benutzung von COM und .Net. Auch wenn so Sachen wie dd nicht ohne weiteres gehen, müsste es meinem bescheidenen Wissen nach (benutze ein Powershellskript nur um meinen Chromiumbrowser aktuell zu halten) möglich sein, eine Lib die genau so etwas ermöglicht zu verwenden.

Immerhin versucht sich MS da nach gut 44 Jahren Unix zu bessern und möchte wohl Windows durch die Powershell in Zukunft voll administrierbar machen.

PS: dd gibts auch für Windows  (Neben Interix und Cygwin, wobei sich das eben unter Windows ein wenig fremd anfühlt)


----------

